# any warm water crayfish ?



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

is there any warm water crayfish that will live on water around 75 f n up ? and if there is what kind are they lmk all


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

There are plenty, I'm guessing you're not from the south! In the southeastern United States there are crayfish (we call them crawfish) that live in much hotter water than that in the summer. There are so many that we eat them up!!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

* You will get a better response in the Tankbusters and _bottom dwellers_ forum, so topic moved


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I have two crawfish in my tank, there fun to watch they push the p's around and they are a nice cleanup crew. Also whenever i redo my tank they patrol the border for a couple of days to make sure things are secure, its funny when they go opposite ways and battle to see who will get out of the way.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

wat kind of crayfish are they ??


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Cherax quadricarinatus will thrive at around 75F+


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

I live in Ohio, and catch mine from a local river. They do great. That is untill the p's eat em.


----------



## joka711 (Nov 16, 2005)

check out the electric blue crayfish at aquascape...lil bit expensive 20 i think...i just got one at my lfs 3" for 1.75 ....good deal i'd say...def good at cleaning up and seems to be doing well so far...i also dropped in algae wafer for him and he was eating it in not time...they are funny lil guys to watch squaring off with fish....no deaths so far but who knows what will happen ...oh sorry to actually answer they question...i got him in 80 degree water right now


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

in the summer the lakes get hot and our wild crayfish hide under rocks


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Innes said:


> Cherax quadricarinatus will thrive at around 75F+


thnks people but this is 1 of the answers i was looking for .. he/she posted the name and temp of crayfish ,which is what i asked for ..... now im looking around for a red claw crayfish :]


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

best way to get a red crayfish...boil it









but yea i catch mine right behind my house. they do fine in warmer waters.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i have a Sunburst fire lobster/crawfish

totally stunning colors, very red.


----------



## joka711 (Nov 16, 2005)

DucatiRave21 said:


> best way to get a red crayfish...boil it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yah boil them up throw little hot sauce on'em delicious


----------



## brody (Mar 26, 2006)

i caught some crayfish from a local lake i put 2 of em in with my 2 "3 p's and the cray fish which was only like "2 caught him and ate him







. so i did served justice to the cray fish and fed them to my father co-workers "10 p's and watched them get eaten


----------

